# ضربة جوية مصرية ضد داعش



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

فى رد فعل سريع لما حدث للمصريين على يد داعش الارهابية
بيان من القوات المسلحة
قامت القوات الجوية فجر يوم الاثنين بتنفيذ ضربة عسكرية ضد  اهداف وقواعد داعش داخل الاراضى الليبية  وقد حققت اهدافها بدقة وعادات قواتنا بسلام الى قواعدها


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 فبراير 2015)

*1]بيتهيآلى ان هناك هدفا لاستدراج السيسي الى حرب عصابات بالوكالة لانهاك الجيش المصري. ممكن فعلا يكون الهدف ارباك الجيش بفتح عدة جبهات متعددة .. 
 2] وكمان هناك هدف زعزعه ثقة واحترام المصريين والمسيحين خصوصا فى السيسي والبابا تاوضروس...
 3] بس كل عتابي ع السيسي أنه لم يضع فى احتمالياته   مبكراً    كيف نرد على اعداء الوطن اذا غدروا و نفذوا تهديداتهم -  كان حسن النية اكثر من اللازم....اين فرق الكوماندوز والعمليات الخاصة واين تفعيل معلومة ان خطف الرهائن  للمقايضة على الاسري(..) احدى الركائز الاساسية فى مبادئ الحرب الايدولوجية الاسلامية .
4] نحتاج لشئ اسمه الامن الوقائي - نحتاج نفعل دور المخابرات والعمليات الخاصة والشرطة السرية.
5]-أُعلن مباركتى  للضربات الجوية ..لانه اما ان تكون هناك دولة ذات سيادة ليبية   فاحموا مواطنينا وجاليتنا او تحملوا مسئؤلياتكم - او ..او ليست هناك دولة   .إذن  تم تقويض تهمة" إنتهاك السيادة من اساسه"...
ما يحدث فى ليبيا انتهاك صريح وتهديد خطير و فاضح للامن القومى المصري   
ومضطرين للرد.

من هنا 
من هنا
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2015)

*ما أعتقدش الخبر صحيح *​


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما أعتقدش الخبر صحيح *​


الخبر صحيح يا ايرينى
دة خبر جة فى التلفزيون
بيان من القوات المسلحة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الخبر صحيح يا ايرينى
> دة خبر جة فى التلفزيون
> بيان من القوات المسلحة



*تبقى مصيبة سودة​*


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *تبقى مصيبة سودة​*


لية بس
دى مصر تقول انها قادرة على ضرب اى  جماعة تطول يدها بالشر ابناء شعبها
يعنى امريكا لما بتقول بتحارب الارهاب فى العراق حماية لامنها القومى يبقى حلال غيرها يبقى حرام
بالاضافة انة يوجد تحالف دولى شغال من مدة بيضرب فى داعش خارج بلدان هذة الدول


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لية بس
> دى مصر تقول انها قادرة على ضرب اى  جماعة تطول يدها بالشر ابناء شعبها



*مش عايزين نطلع برة البلد

ندافع عن حدودنا : ماشى 

برة حدودنا : لأ - غلط و أكبر غلط 

نمنع سفر المصريين برة 

نوفر فرص عمل للناس

نوفر عيشة معقولة للمصريين

شركااااااااااااات كتير مقفولة بسبب الخصخصة أيام حسنى مبارك 

مصاااااااااااانع كتيييييييييييير إتقفلت 

الناس ديه بقالها سنين عايشين أرزقية 

قومى يا بلد إعملى حاجة 


_______________

عارف ؟؟

نفسى يقفلوا ترعة السلام  اللى عملها حسنى مبارك

ديه تبقى خطوة بنت لاذييييييييييييييينة 

و خليهم يشربوا من البحر فى سينا 



​*


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش عايزين نطلع برة البلد
> 
> ندافع عن حدودنا : ماشى
> 
> ...


فكرة الامن القومى
اكبر وابعد من كلمة حدود
والا لية الامارات والاردن  وغيرها بيحاربوا داعش فى سوريا حاليا
امريكا الشيطان الاعظم بعت قوات عبر قارات لحرب خارج حدودة
كلامك فية كتير صح ايرينى
بس الكرامة المصرية كانت محتاج رد فعل ضد ما حدث
التننديد والمنع قصة ورد الاعتبار قصة اخرى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 فبراير 2015)

*              ليبيا   ماهشي  بره  حدودنا   الان
ليبيا   مصدر تهريب الاسلحة الى العمق المصرى بطول سبعمائة  كيلومتر..عملية كمين الفرافرة اكبر دليل
شوفوا بالنسبة للدولة المصرية    عليها  - مفرض وليس اختياراً-   مواجهه مع   هذه التنظيمات  المتفرعة    المتفرخة    فى [غزة سيناء ليبيا السودان  ]
+ أحيانا ينتابنى الشك فى [حجم ]نجاح العملية خصوصا انه من الصعب تتبع ميليشيات مسلحة تنقل  اسلحتها  بالسيارات الجيب - متناهية فى الصغر ...
خصوصا لجؤء الجرذان  الى جحورها]أخذ إحتياطها  وتحصينها] فور تسريبهم للشريط المصور.. 
+ لكن  من حيث مشروعية ومن حيث لزوم العمليات   فهى لازمة ومشروعة وجوباً -وهذا الاجبار هو الخيار الاوحد المطروح امام السيسي
*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 فبراير 2015)

رد فعل كويس من الجيش المصرى 
ولكن متاخر جدا
اخواتى مخطوفين بقالهم يمكن شهر ؟
استنو لما استشهدو وبعدها فكرو ياخدو خطوه
اعتقد ان هناك مخططات دوليه فعلاً لارباك مصر فى حروب فى عدة جهات
ولكن علينا بالاستباق ، فخير الدفاع الهجوم ولا نعتبر اى دوله لها كلمه علينا فسيادتنا وامننا الوقمى اهم من امريكا وكل مخططات الشيطان
فحينما ياتينى تهديد من دوله لها حدود معى فعليا ان ادمر هذه الدوله وهذا التنظيم كنت اتمنى ان تكون عمليات الجيش مصوره فيديو !
ولكن اشكر كل من ساهم فى الثائر لمصر فمن استشهدو لم يكونو سوى كروت فى يد داعش وقد انتهت صلاحية هذه الكروت مع انتهاء اروح شهدائنا 
فى العالم سيكون لنا ضيق ولكن ثقتنا بالمسيح بانه قد غلب العالم !


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 فبراير 2015)

جملة واحدة .. مابحش الاونطة 
داعش ايه اللي ضربها !!!!
عمره ماهيضرب داعش 
ولو ضرب هايضرب قوات فجر ليبيا المسيطرة علي ليبيا ماعدا الشرق 

ربنا يستر بقي علي ال 21 صياد ومحدش يستغل
الفعل العبيط دا في شر علي المصريين هناك

​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 فبراير 2015)

مش قادر امسك نفسي كل ما بسمع البيان العسكري لغاية مابيقول والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

برد عليه تلقائي واقوله "وعليكم السلام ياخويا"

ومنظر الطيارات بقي ياحلولي بالليل منورة كدا وهيا طالعة ، طب ياخويا لما انت عارف مكان داعش مرحتش انقذتهم ليه زي ما امريكا عملت في ليبيا قبل كده من شوية مرتزقة .. تستني لما يندبحوا وبعدين يطلع الاعلام الاهبل يقول احنا عايزين دم ... دا عشان ايه !! عشان ماتخسرش الكنيسة وشوية المطبلتية بتوعك من المصلحجية اللي نهبوا البلد

يخربيت الشو .. والادهي لسه في ناس بتصدق وبتفرح لما بتسمع اول جملة "قامت قواتنا المسلحة ....... "
امتي هانفوق ونتنصح شوية ومش نبص لمصالح تحت رجلينا

عصر عبد الناصر والميكرفون ( الظاهرة الصوتية)​


----------



## Desert Rose (16 فبراير 2015)

انا مش عارفه الخبر ده صح ولا لا ، انا عارفه انه بيان رسمي، بس هل هما ضربو فعلا؟ 
محدش فاهم حاجة ، محدش فاهم حاجة في اللي بيحصل في العالم كله 
محدش فاهم غير انه فيه بومه  قاعده في البيت الأبيض  ، وخطط عالميه هي اللي ورا كل اللي بيحصل في المنطقة 
وبعدين دلوقتي لو هما ضربو فعلا وده يبقا شيء كويس لرد هيبه الدولة ، ومش كويس لان هل ده معناه ان بيتم استدراج جيش مصر بما انه الجيش الوحيد الفاضل في المنطقة وده طبعا عامل للبومه  حاله صرع مزمن هو وشركائه ، هل ده معناه ان الجيش بيتجر بالتدريج لحرب شوارع وعصابات علي الحدود من كل حته لانهاكه؟ ما هو أصل الفيديو ده ليه سببه في نشره دلوقتي ، العملية كلها ليها سبب ،لو كده تبقا مصيبه سوده ، مصيبه بجد وربنا يستر ، يارب استرها علي مصر وجيش مصر 
وربنا يعزي أسر الشهداء الأبطال


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 فبراير 2015)

اشتغلي بقي ياجزيرة
*الجزيرة: طائرات مجهولة الهوية استهدفت عدة مواقع عسكرية بمحيط درنة ‫‏ليبيا‬. *

مقتل 3 أطفال جراء قصف على أحد المنازل بمحيط درنة ‫‏ليبيا

ياتري دول ماتوا بقي من قصف السيسي .. وانا لسه قايلها ف كومنت تحت .. هناك من سيستغل الخبر ... ربنا يستر علي المصريين​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (16 فبراير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش عارفه الخبر ده صح ولا لا ، انا عارفه انه بيان رسمي، بس هل هما ضربو فعلا؟
> محدش فاهم حاجة ، محدش فاهم حاجة في اللي بيحصل في العالم كله
> محدش فاهم غير انه فيه بومه قاعده في البيت الأبيض ، وخطط عالميه هي اللي ورا كل اللي بيحصل في المنطقة
> وبعدين دلوقتي لو هما ضربو فعلا وده يبقا شيء كويس لرد هيبه الدولة ، ومش كويس لان هل ده معناه ان بيتم استدراج جيش مصر بما انه الجيش الوحيد الفاضل في المنطقة وده طبعا عامل للبومه حاله صرع مزمن هو وشركائه ، هل ده معناه ان الجيش بيتجر بالتدريج لحرب شوارع وعصابات علي الحدود من كل حته لانهاكه؟ ما هو أصل الفيديو ده ليه سببه في نشره دلوقتي ، العملية كلها ليها سبب ،لو كده تبقا مصيبه سوده ، مصيبه بجد وربنا يستر ، يارب استرها علي مصر وجيش مصر
> وربنا يعزي أسر الشهداء الأبطال


عندك حق 
و هل الموضوع دا تم بعد  زياره بوتن لمصر
 هل ممكن يكون دا رد البومه!!


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 فبراير 2015)

العربية الجيش الليبي يشارك الطيران المصري في ضرب مواقع داعش



                     أفادت قناة "العربية"، في نبأ عاجل لها منذ قليل، أن  الجيش الليبي شارك المقاتلات المصرية في ضرب مواقع "داعش" بليبيا.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 فبراير 2015)

تنشر "الوطن" تحليلاً لأبرز ما جاء في فيديو ذبح المصريين الأقباط على يد تنظيم (داعش) في ليبيا، في 9 نقاط.

النقطة الأولى:

الفيديو إعلامي جرى تصويره من زوايا مختلفة، وركز صانعوه منذ البداية على اختيار مكان تصويره منذ اللقطات الأولى بتحديده: "شاطئ البحر المتوسط".

ويمكن ربط المشهد الأول من الفيديو، الذي بلغت مدته 5 دقائق، بالمشهد الأخير من الفيديو، والذباح يقول: "سنفتح روما"، في رسالة إلى إيطاليا التي أعلنت أنها مستعدة للتدخل العسكري في ليبيا.

كما يمكن اعتباره تكلمة للعدد الرابع من مجلة "دابق"، التي صدرت في أغسطس الماضي تحت عنوان: "كسر الصليب"، التي ظهر على غلافها علم مرفرفًا أعلى عمود في ساحة سانت بطرسبرج في روما، العاصمة الروحية للكنيسة الكاثوليكية بالعالم، والتي تقع بها دولة الفاتيكان.

ومن أبرز ما جاء في المجلة "سنحكم روما سوف تُقهرين يا روما، ستُكسّر صلبانكِ، ستُستعبد نساؤك بإذن الله. هذه وعود الله والله لن يخذلنا. وإن لم نستطع تحقيق ذلك، سيحققه أولادنا وأحفادنا وسيبيعون أطفالكِ يا روما كالعبيد في السوق".

النقطة الثانية:

التركيز على التبرير الشرعي، زعم محاربة الأقباط للمسلمين، فضلًا عن ذكر اسم وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا شحاتة، وأن عملية الذبح ردًا على اختطافهم.

وهذا التبرير الشرعي، كان يُمهد له قبل أيام، من الجهاديين المصريين في سوريا، سواء في القاعدة أو (داعش)، لموقفهم من الكنيسة المصرية.

النقطة الثالثة:

التركيز على مشهد تمتمة الرهائن، قبل ذبحهم، وإبراز صوتهم وهم يرددون: "الرب.. المسيح.. يسوع" لإضفاء مزيد من الشرعية الدينية على ذبحهم.

النقطة الرابعة:

ذكر اسم أسامة بن لادن لأمرين الأول: ليظهروا التنظيم بأنه الامتداد الطبيعي لقاعدة أسامة بن لادن، وأن قاعدة أيمن الظواهري كما يسمونها، لم تعد قاعدة الجهاد.

وأما الثاني: "محاولة رأب الصدع الذي حدث بين التنظيم، وبعض الجهاديين غير المنتمين للقاعدة، والذين يقفون على الحياد بين التنظيمين، الذين اعترضوا على الهجوم على بن لادن، في العدد السادس من مجلة "دابق"، التي تصدر عن التنظيم، باعتباره رمز جهادي لا يجب أن يُمس، وتوجيه رسالة لمن يريدونن ترك القاعدة والانضمام لـ (داعش)، بأنهم يثأرون لابن لادن في ظل عجز القاعدة، والأولى الانتماء إليهم.

النقطة الخامسة:

الاستعانة بصوت أبوبكر البغدادي، زعيم تنظيم (داعش)، في تسجيل سابق له، وهو يقول: "والله لنثأرن ولو بعد حين"، هي محاولة لإظهار أن التنظيم قادر على تنفيذ وصية زعيمه، والظهور بمظهر الند والخصم للدول والانتقام لمُريديه ومحبيه.

النقطة السادسة:

المشهد الأخير من الفيلم والدماء تصبغ ماء البحر، محاولة لتطبيق شعار التنظيم، وإرسال رسالة إلى إيطاليا والأقباط: "جئناكم بالذبح".

النقطة السابعة:

عملية الذبح جرت قبل أيام من نشر صور المختطفين، في مجلة "دابق" لإرهاق الحكومة المصرية، وجذب الرأي العام تجاه الحدث، كما حدث مع معاذ الكساسبة الطيار الأردني، الذي قتله الطيار حرقًا، حيث نشروا صوره قبل عملية حرقه بأيام.

النقطة الثامنة:

للتنظيم أهداف لم يذكرها الفيديو، لكن عناصره تحدثوا عنها، قبل إصدار الفيديو وبعده، وهي محاولة جر الجيش المصري للمستنقع الليبي، لتخفيف الضغط عن أنصار بيت المقدس في سيناء، الذين بايعوا تنظيم (داعش) في نفس اليوم الذي بايعه فيه إرهابيو ليبيا أبوبكر البغدادي، في ظل التنسيق بين الطرفين، عملاً بنصائح أبومحمد العدناني، المتحدث باسم التنظيم، في تسجيلاته الصوتية، التي نادي فيها بالتنسيق بين الطرفين.

النقطة التاسعة:

محاولة تفريغ الدائرة المساندة للرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي، من الأقباط، لأنهم يرون أنهم عامل رئيسي في العملية السياسية المصرية، ضمن استراتيجية إدارة التوحش، التي تحدث عنها أبوبكر ناجي، أحد المقربين من بن لادن في كتابه "إدارة التوحش".
منقول من هنا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2015)

لابد من التعامل مع الموضوع بحذر شديد
حتى لا نقع فى الفخ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بس الكرامة المصرية كانت محتاج رد فعل ضد ما حدث
> التننديد والمنع قصة ورد الاعتبار قصة اخرى



*رد الفعل يكون فى تعجيل الأحكام على العالم المحبوسة 

هو دا الشغل التمام 

مش طيارات أباتشى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> جملة واحدة .. مابحش الاونطة
> داعش ايه اللي ضربها !!!!
> عمره ماهيضرب داعش
> ولو ضرب هايضرب قوات فجر ليبيا المسيطرة علي ليبيا ماعدا الشرق
> ...



*هم ال 21 دول غير ال 21 اللى استشهدوا ؟؟؟

دا انا باحسب هم هم​*


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> جملة واحدة .. مابحش الاونطة
> داعش ايه اللي ضربها !!!!
> عمره ماهيضرب داعش
> ولو ضرب هايضرب قوات فجر ليبيا المسيطرة علي ليبيا ماعدا الشرق
> ...


قائد القوات الليبية قال ان الضربة جاءت تنسيقا مع القوات المصرية
وهنشوف فجر ليبيا هتقول اية
الضرب دة كان فيها  ولا فى تنظيم الدولة
عموما فجر ليبيا وداعش ميختلفوش كتير عن بعض
بتفكرنى بالمعارضة السورية وازاى بقت فى الاخر مجرد جماعات ارهابية كل جماعة عاوزة تسيطر على جزء


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> مش قادر امسك نفسي كل ما بسمع البيان العسكري لغاية مابيقول والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> برد عليه تلقائي واقوله "وعليكم السلام ياخويا"
> 
> ...


الاول افهم حتة 
عشان اية
ميخسرش الكنيسة 
محتاجة توضيح ياسر
ثانيا انت بترد على نفسك اهو ياسر
قلت ان امريكا حررت رهائن من شوية مرتزقة
هل داعش شوية مرتزقة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دة جيش غير نظامى يملك ما تملكة دول ياسر


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*مقتل  بشير الدرسى  أحد كوادر داعش بليبيا على يد القوات المسلحة المصرية





                     نقلا عن اليوم السابع
  أكدت مصادر ليبية لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الضربات الجوية التى شنتها  القوات  المصرية ضد تنظيم داعش فى ليبيا، أسفرت عن قتل أكبر قيادات التنظيم   الإرهابى فى ليبيا، ويدعى "بشير الدرسى"، والمسئول عن منطقة درنة وكان يقيم   فى وقت الغارة الجوية المصرية بمنطقة باب شيحة. وقالت المصادر إن القوات   المصرية رصدت منزل الإرهابى بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة الليبية وتحديد   مخازن السلاح التى كان تنظيم داعش الإرهابى يقوم بتخزينها بجوار منزل   المتهم، لافتة إلى أنه تم تدميرها بالكامل، حيث بلغت الخسائر المادية فى   تلك الغارة نحو 1.5 مليار دولار، فضلا عن خسائر بشرية تتعدى 55 إرهابيا من   تنظيم داعش. وكانت القوات المسلحة، وجهت فجر اليوم الاثنين، ضربة عسكرية  ضد  بعض تمركزات تنظيم داعش الإرهابى، طبقا لنص البيان الذى أذاعته القوات   المسلحة والتى قالت فيه: شعب مصر الأبى: تنفيذاً للقرارات الصادرة عن مجلس   الدفاع الوطنى.. وارتباطا بحق مصر فى الدفاع عن أمن واستقرار شعبها  العظيم،  والقصاص والرد على الأعمال الإجرامية للعناصر والتنظيمات  الإرهابية داخل  وخارج البلاد. وأضاف بيان الجيش المصرى: "قامت قواتكم  المسلحة فجر اليوم  الاثنين، الموافق 16/2/2015 بتوجيه ضربة جوية مركزة ضد  معسكرات ومناطق  تمركز وتدريب ومخازن أسلحة وذخائر تنظيم داعش الإرهابى  بالأراضى الليبية،  وقد حققت الضربة أهدافها بدقة.. وعادت نسور قواتنا  الجوية إلى قواعدها  سالمة بحمد الله.. وإذ نؤكد أن الثأر للدماء المصرية  والقصاص من القتلة  والمجرمين حق علينا واجب النفاذ.. وليعلم القاصى  والدانى أن للمصريين درعا  يحمى ويصون أمن البلاد، وسيفا يبتر الإرهاب  والتطرف، حمى الله مصر وشعبها  العظيم وألهم أهالى شهدائنا الصبر والسلوان.  
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*اول بيان لداعش عقب قصف الجيش المصري










نقلا عن المصري اليوم 

أصدر تنظيم «داعش» الإرهابي، ظهر الاثنين، أول بيانًا له عقب قصف الطيران   الحربي المصري لمواقعه في درنة الليبيبة ردّا على ذبح 21 مصريًا.
  وقال التنظيم، في بيان، على حساب ولاية برقة على «تويتر»، المنسوب للتنظيم، إنه «لا إصابات بين جند الخلافة ولله الحمد».
  وادعى التنظيم تسبب غارات الطيران المصري في قتل أطفال في درنة، كما توعّد التنظيم، بقتل المزيد من المصريين الموجودين في ليبيا.
  وتابع بيان التنظيم أن «دولة الاسلام قد وطّنتْ نفسها لهذا اليوم في   ليبيا فلا خوفَ عليها باذن الله»، مضيفًا: «لنُجرينّ دماءكم أنهارا ليس فقط   على سواحل طرابلس بل في صحراء برقةَ وفزّانَ، وسيناءَ الموعدُ {فانتظروا   إنا معكم منتظرون}، ولن تمر هذه العمليّة مرورَ الكرامِ على فوارس سيناء   فسنسمعُ قريبا بشيئ ما باذن الله».
  وقال بيان من القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة، الاثنين، إن القوات الجوية نفذت ضربات جوية ضد مواقع لتنظيم
  داعش ليبيا.وأوضح أن الضربة الجوية، استهدفت معسكرات ومناطق تمركز وتدريب ومخازن أسلحة وذخائر للتنظيم.
  وأعلن تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في ليبيا، رسميًا، قتله للـ21 مصريًا
  المختطفين في ليبيا، وذلك في فيديو له مساء الأحد بعنوان «رسالة   بالدماء...».وكان تنظيم «داعش» الإرهابي أعلن منذ عدة أيام، عبر مجلته التي   تصدر بالإنجليزية وتسمى «دابق»، أنه احتجز21 قبطيا مصريا، انتقامًا لما   سمّوه بحبس«الحرائر في السجون المصرية».*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*فجر ليبيا  تستنكر الضربة المصرية لداعش





                     نقلا عن الوفد
  عقب ساعات من توجيه مصر لضربة جوية مركزة ضد أهداف لتنظيم "داعش"   بليبيا، استنكرت قوات "فجر ليبيا"، اليوم الاثنين، أي تدخل عسكري داخل   الأراضي الليبية، تحت أي ذريعة، في إشارة لقيام مصر بضربة عسكرية صباح   اليوم استهدفت تنظيم "داعش" شرقي البلاد.
  وفي بيان صحفي للمكتب الإعلامي لعملية فجر ليبيا، نشرته على صفحتها   الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، قالت القوات: "يدعو المكتب   الإعلامي لعملية فجر ليبيا كل ليبي ينبض في عروقه دم الإنسانية أو الوطنية   أن يخرجوا في كل ميادين ليبيا مساء اليوم بعد صلاة العصر ورفع شعارات تدين   الإرهاب بكل صوره وأنواعه".
استنكرت فجر ليبيا في البيان "أي تدخل وانتهاك لسيادة البلاد من قبل كائنا   من كان تحت أي ذريعة كانت، وأن الشعب الليبي وثواره الأحرار هم المتكفل   بمكافحة الإرهاب على أراضيهم من أي نوع".
وقبل ساعات، أعلن الجيش المصري، صباح اليوم توجيه ضربات جوية "مركزة" ضد   أهداف لتنظيم "داعش" بليبيا، بعد أن أظهر تسجيل مصور بثه موقع "يوتيوب"   مساء أمس الأحد، إعدام تنظيم "داعش" في ليبيا 21 مصرياً مختطفاً "ذبحاً".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*الجارديان تواصل الهزيان بعد الضربة الجوية المصرية لداعش بليبيا 





                     نقلا عن الدستور
  سلطت صحيفة "الجارديان" البريطانية الضوء على الضربات الجوية التي قصفت   مواقع تنظيم "داعش" بليبيا، مشيرة إلى أنها جاءت بعد وقت قصير من تعهد   الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي بالانتقام لمقتل 21 مصريًا وذبحهم على أيدي   التنظيم.
وذكرت الصحيفة أن هذه هي المرة الأولى التي تعترف فيها مصر علنًا بالقيام  بعمل عسكري  في ليبيا، وفي بيان للقيادة العامة للجيش المصري، قال إن  الطائرات الحربية  استهدفت مخابئ للأسلحة ومعسكرات التدريب، انتقامًا  لإراقة الدماء.
ومن جانبه، القي مينا ثابت، باحث في اللجنة المصرية للحقوق والحريات- وكان   على تواصل دائم بعائلات الرهائن- اللوم على الحكومة المصرية، مشيرًا إلى  أن  الدماء على أيديهم بسبب فشلهم في إنقاذ الرهائن.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*قائد القوات الجوية الليبية: الجيش المصري لم يستهدف المدنيين







نقلا عن فيتو 

  نفى اللواء صقر الجروشى، قائد القوات الجوية الليبية، استهداف الجيش   المصرى لأى مدنيين خلال الضربة الجوية التي نفذتها القوات الجوية المصرية   صباح اليوم.
  وأكد الجروشى، خلال مداخلة هاتفية مع برنامج "صباح أون"، الذي يعرض على   قناة "أون تى في"، ويقدمه "رامى رضوان"، صباح الإثنين، أن القوات المسلحة   الليبية تتلقى دعمًا من عدد من الدول الصديقة، ومصر من أهم الدول التي تقدم   الدعم المخابراتى والمعلوماتى لليبيا، وتم التنسيق بين قوات الجيش الليبي   والمصرى قبل تنفيذ الضربة الجوية.

ولفت أن الدعم الذي تتلقاه قوات تنظيم داعش الإرهابى، وفجر ليبيا، يأتيها   من خلال البحر من تركيا وقطر، ولكن الدول الأوربية لا تقدم دعما ماديا إلى   داعش.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*«الجارالله» عن قصف الجيش لـ«داعش»





                     نقلا عن المصرى اليوم
  علق رئيس تحرير صحيفة «السياسة» الكويتية، أحمد الجارالله، على الضربة  الجوية التي شنتها القوات المسلحة  فجر الاثنين، ضد تنظيم «داعش» بليبيا،  بقوله «الرد المصري لم يتأخر  لمعاقبه جزاري فاحش وهذا ما أراح أهل شهداء  مصر الأبرار.. الرد السريع أثلج  صدر العالم العربي والإسلامي والدنيا  كلها».


  وكتب «الجارالله» على صفحته على تويتر: «دول مجلس التعاون أبلغت مصر   أنها ستشاركها في دك معاقل فاحش في ليبيا، العالم العربي ارتاح لسرعة   التحرك المصري بعد ذبح أبناء مصر».


  وكانت القوات المسلحة قد شنت، الاثنين، ضربات جوية على أهداف لتنظيم داعش داخل ليبيا ردًا على إعدام التنظيم لـ21 مصريًا.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*   استنفار عسكري مصري على حدود ليبيا





                     وكالات

     رفعت القوات المسلحة المصرية درجة استعدادها على الحدود الغربية مع  ليبيا، الاثنين، بعد غارات نفذتها مقاتلات مصرية على أهداف لتنظيم الدولة  هناك.
وقال مصدر عسكري مصري إن قوات المنطقة الغربية العسكرية عززت من وجودها وانتشارها بطول الحدود البالغة نحو 1200 كيلو متر.
وأفاد المصدر أن رفع درجة الاستعداد القصوى بالمنطقة الغربية يأتي كإجراء   احترازي في أعقاب الضربات الجوية التي نفذها سلاح الجو المصري ضد معاقل   تنظيم "داعش" بمدينة درنة الليبية فجر الاثنين، عقب قيام التنظيم بذبح 21  مصريا في وقت سابق.
وأعلنت السلطات في منفذ السلوم البرى حالة الاستعداد القصوى لاستقبال المصريين العائدين من ليبيا.
وقال مصدر في المنفذ إن هناك "توجيهات من القيادة السياسية بتقديم كافة سبل  الدعم وتسهيل إجراءات ونقلالمواطنين المصريين من الحدود إلى داخل الأراضي  المصرية ونقلهم إلى محافظاتهم".
والغارات المصرية التي نفذت صباح الاثنين، استهدفت معسكرات تدريب ومخازن أسلحة تابعة لتنظيم الدولة.
وقال بيان للجيش إن "الضربة الجوية حققت أهدافها بدقة".
وذكرت مصادر لسكاي نيوز عربية أن الغارات أسفرت عن مقتل سبعة على الأقل من  أعضاء التنظيم بعدما استهدفت معسكرات في مناطق حي السيدة خديجة ومنطقة  شيحة، وشركة الجبل مقر المحكمة الشرعية لتنظيمداعش في درنة.
كما قصف الطيران الحربي المصري أيضا 5 منازل لقادة التنظيم.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*  				 				  						حمدين صباحى ضرب "داعش" قصاص عادل  				 		



*
* 


​ *​*            	       	نقلا عن الوفد

     	أكد  حمدين صباحي، مؤسس "التيار الشعبي"، أن الضربة الجوية التي قامت   بها القوات المسلحة فجر اليوم على مواقع تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في ليبيا  قصاص  عادل لدم الـ21 مصرياً الذي تم ذبحهم على أيدي داعش.
   قال صباحي في تغريدة له على "تويتر"، اليوم الاثنين، "إن قصف طائراتنا   لقتلة أخوتنا فى ليبيا قصاص عادل لدمهم الزكى ودفاع واجب عن أمننا القومي،   تحية لأرواح شهدائنا ولقواتنا الجوية وسيكتمل القصاص".
​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*«سكاي نيوز» تكشف حصيلة الضربة العسكرية لقواعد «داعش» في ليبيا


نقلا عن فيتو




           كشفت مصادر لقناة "سكاي نيوز عربية" أن الضربة المصرية لقواعد  تنظيم "داعش الإرهابي" في ليبيا أسفرت عن مقتل 7 من مسلحي التنظيم في درنة.

وأضافت المصادر أن الضربة الجوية المصرية قصفت معسكرات تدريب لداعش ومقر  "المحكمة الشرعية" للتنظيم في درنة؛ فضلا عن أن مقاتلات الجيش المصري  استهدفت منازل 5 من قادة "داعش" في درنة.*


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*داعش ليبيا يفضح علاقته بإرهاب سيناء
*​*القاهرة- بوابة الوفد – محمد ثروت  
  الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 13:00     * 

*         أكد بيان لتنظيم داعش الإرهابي في ليبيا أن الدماء التي أسالوها بذبح 21 مواطناً مصرياً لن تكون الأخيرة.
        واعترف دواعش ليبيا، في بيان على موقعهم الرسمي على تويتر، بالعلاقة الوطيدة بينهم وبين الإرهابيين في سيناء.
      وأكد بيان داعش في ليبيا أن الضربة الجوية المصرية على مواقعهم لن تمر  مرور الكرام على من وصفه "فوارس سيناء"، وقال: سنسمع شيئاً قريباً بإذن  الله، حسب ما جاء في بيان التنظيم الإرهابي.
      ويفضح بيان داعش في ليبيا العلاقة الوثيقة بين إرهابيي ليبيا وسيناء،  ويكشف طبيعة التهديد الذي أطلقه من قبل القيادي الإخواني محمد البلتاجي عن  توقف ما يحدث في سيناء إذا تراجع السيسي عن الانقلاب، حسب قوله من على منصة  رابعة.
      يّذكر أن جماعة فجر ليبيا التابعة لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية قد استنكرت الغارات المصرية على أهداف داعش.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*فيديو.. السيسي يقدم العزاء للبابا تواضروس 
*​ 



 
*                                                                           القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - تغريد سيد
 الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 12:52     * 
*قدم الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي واجب العزاء للبابا تواضروس الثانى بابا  الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية  بالكاتدرائية فى المصريين الذين  استشهدوا على أيدى تنظيم داعش الإرهابى فى ليبيا.
        وكان بصحبة السيسي المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس الوزراء و اللواء محمد إبراهيم وزير الداخلية وعدد من كبار رجال الدولة.
    وكان العميد محمد سمير المتحدث العسكري أكد أن القوات المسلحة وجهت ضربة  جوية مركزة ضد معسكرات ومناطق تمركز وتدريب ومخازن أسلحة وذخائر تنظيم داعش  بالأراضي الليبية ردا على ذبح تنظيم داعش للعمال المصريين هناك.
*[YOUTUBE]swNFlj3GphM[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*قال السفير علاء يوسف المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية أن الرئيس عبد  الفتاح السيسي حرص علي التوجه للكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية اليوم  الاثنين لتقديم واجب العزاء في شهداء الإرهاب الغاشم دون انتظار أي إجراءات  أو ترتيبات.*
*    وأضاف يوسف أن السيسي دعا المصريين إلي وحدة الصف الوطني والتكاتف لاجتياز  هذه الأحداث العصيبة لافتا إلي أن تعاضد المسلمين والمسيحيين هو السبيل  الوحيد الذي يكفل سلامة الوطن ودحره للإرهاب بل ويضيف مزيدا من القوة  والتلاحم للنسيج الوطني المصري
    وقال المتحدث باسم رئاسة الجمهورية إن الرئيس أكد أن هذه الأعمال الدنيئة  المجافية لتعاليم كافة الأديان السماوية وللقيم الإنسانية النبيلة لن تثنى  المصريين عن عزمهم مواصلة الطريق الذي بدأوه لبناء مصر الجديدة.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*إعلان حالة الطوارئ بمنفذ السلوم البري
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - حسام شعلان: 
   الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 11:53    * 

*         أعلنت السلطات المصرية، صباح اليوم الاثنين، رفع حالة الاستعداد القصوى بمنفذ السلوم البري لاستقبال المصريين العائدين من ليبيا.
        كانت القوات المسلحة وجهت فجر اليوم عدة ضربات على معسكرات ومخازن الأسلحة التابعة لداعش ردا على ذبح العمال المصريين بليبيا.
    وأعلنت القوات المسلحة نجاح الضربات الجوية وعودة المقاتلات إلى قواعدها  سالمة، حيث أكدت أن الثأر للدماء المصرية والقصاص من القتلة والمجرمين حق  واجب النفاذ.     *​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*مجلس القبائل الليبية يكشف هوية قاتل المصريين
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - سيد العبيدي: 
الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 13:11    * 

*         أكد عز العرب أبوالقاسم مدير مكتب الإعلام الخارجي بمجلس القبائل الليبية،  أن قاتل المصريين فى ليبيا يدعى "أبوطلحة التونسى" وهو أمير منطقة سرت  التابعة  لتنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، وقد تولى إمارة سرت عشية تنفيذ جريمتها  بحق 21مصرى، والتى وصفها بالشنعاء.
        وأكد أبوالقاسم، فى تصريح خاص لـ"بوابة الوفد"، اليوم، أن اجتماع المبعوث  الأممي مع المتطرفين كان سببًا في إعدام المصريين، نتيجة عرقلة المفاوضات  التى كانت تجريها القبائل الليبية مع الخاطفين، مطالباً الحكومة المصرية  بإعلان رفضها ممارسات الأمم المتحدة التي عرقلة أيضا الإفراج عن الطيار  "معاذ الكساسبه" حتى لاتتكرر مثل الأحداث المؤسفة مرة أخرى.
    وحمل مدير مكتب الإعلام الخارجي بمجلس القبائل الليبية، مسئولية قتل  المصريين على يد تنظيم داعش إلى الأمم المتحدة وخاصة مبعوثها فى ليبيا  برنالد ليون والسفيرة الأمريكية والسفير البريطاني لدى طرابلس، لافتاً إلى  أن غالبية المدن الليبية يسيطر عليها تنظيم "داعش"الإرهابي.
    وأوضح أبو القاسم، أن ليبيا أصبحت مرتعًا للمتطرفين في ظل غياب دولة  القانون ممايؤثر سلباً على الجنسيات الأخرى والشعب الليبي، مطالباً الحكومة  المصرية سرعة إجلاء العمالة المصرية من ليبيا إلى أن تستقر الأوضاع.
    وعبر مكتب الإعلام الخارجي بمجلس القبائل الليبية، عن أسفه الشديد تجاه  هذا الحادث المشين، موجها العزاء إلى أسر الضحايا وكافة أبناء الشعب  المصرى.
*​ 
 
​


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

فجر ليبيا بستتنكر  الضربة المصرية
مش قلت ان فجر ليبيا وداعش وجهان لعملة واحدة


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> فجر ليبيا بستتنكر  الضربة المصرية
> مش قلت ان فجر ليبيا وداعش وجهان لعملة واحدة


*يعنى فى ضربه حدثت
*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*نتقد نجيب ساويرس، رجل الأعمال، التغطية الإخبارية لشبكة "سي إن إن"  الإخبارية، لأنها لم تعرض خبر قصف القوات الجوية المصرية لمواقع داعش.   *
* 	قال ساويرس، في تغريدة له على "تويتر"، اليوم الاثنين: "مرة أخرى تغطية  إعلامية معدومة لـcnn أرواح الناس تختلف قيمتها حسب جنسيتها، جاتكوا نيلة".
	وأعرب عن سعادته بقصاص القوات المسلحة المصرية لذبح المصريين في ليبيا  بضربة جوية التى نفذت فجر اليوم على معسكرات تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، قائلا:  "الله أكبر".*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*كنائس مصر: السيسى ضمد جراح أهالي الشهداء
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - أماني صبحي:
الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 12:11   * 

*         أكد القس بشوي حلمى، أمين عام مجلس كنائس مصر، أن ذبح تنظيم داعش الإرهابي للمصريين في ليبيا عمل وحشي إجرامي مجرد من الإنسانية.
        وشدد حلمى أن كلمة الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي بالأمس وتوجيه ضربة عسكرية  لداعش للثأر ضمد جراح أهالي الشهداء وأنهى جميع الألاعيب للوقيعة بين  المسيحيين والمسلميين .
    وقال بشوى فى مداخلة هاتفية على فضائية "اون تى فى" فى برنامج "صباح اون"  اليوم الاثنين - ،إن هذا الحادث محاولة للنيل من نسيج الوطن الواحد  والوقيعة بين المصريين وإحراج الدولة، مشددًا على أنه لن يتحقق وما حدث زاد  المصريين تماسكًا.
    وأوضح  أن أهالى الشهداء يحتاجون إلى دعم معنوي أكثر من الدعم المادي، لافتًا إلى ضرورة تخليد أسماء هؤلاء الشهداء تكريما لهم.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*فيديو.. الجزيرة تواصل التغطية الحقيرة*​

*القاهرة – بوابة الوفد – تغريد سيد :   
 الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 13:38    * 
*واصلت فضائية "الجزيرة" القطرية الموالية لتنظيم الإخوان الإرهابي تحريضها ضد الجيش المصري والرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي.
        هاجمت الجزيرة مجددا القوات المسلحة وذلك بعد قرارها بالثأر لذبح 21  مصريًا على أيدي تنظيم داعش بليبيا، زاعمة أن الجيش يستهدف المدنيين  بليبيا.
    كما عرضت مشاهد لأثار الدمار الذي لحق بتنظيم داعش بعد قصفه من قبل الجيش  المصري، وانتقدت الهجمات الجوية التي قامت بها المقاتلات المصرية.
    وأضافت أن الجيش المصري يقتل أهالي سيناء والآن جاء الدور علي أهالي ليبيا  قائلة: هذا النظام أجرم في حق شعب مصر قبل أن يجرم في حق الشعب الليبي،  حسب ادعاءات الجزيرة.
    كما حذرت "الجزيرة" القوات المسلحة من رد فعل تنظيم داعش بعد هذا القصف مؤكدين أن العنف لا يولد إلا العنف.*​[YOUTUBE]vLg29mA1Enk[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*تجمع أهالي قرية العور بسمالوط بمحافظة المنيا، وأسر الضحايا بكنيسة  السيدة العذراء بالقرية؛ لإقامة القداس على أرواح الشهداء المصريين الذين  ذبحوا على يد تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بليبيا.*

* 	ولم تتسع قاعة الصلاة داخل الكنيسة لكل الوفود فاصطف المواطنون خارج الكنيسة؛ بسبب الزحام الشديد لتلقي واجب العزاء في ذويهم.
	ويترأس صلاة الجنازة الأنبا بفنتيوس مطران سمالوط بحضور الأنبا داود ناشد وكيل المطرانية، ومقار عيسى راعي كنيسة العذراء بالقرية.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*أخيراً.. قطر تدين "الجريمة النكراء"
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد:   
الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 12:59 * 

*        أعربت دولة قطر عن "إدانتها واستنكارها الشديدين" لـ"الجريمة النكراء" التي وقعت في ليبيا، "بقتل 21 مصريًا بريئاً بدمٍ بارد".
        ونددت وزارة الخارجية القطرية، في بيان نشرته وكالة الأنباء الرسمية اليوم  بهذه "الجريمة الشنيعة" وأعلنت تضامن دولة قطر مع "الشعب المصري الشقيق في  التنديد بهذا العمل الإجرامي الآثم".
    وجدد البيان موقف قطر الثابت من "نبذ العنف بكل صوره وأشكاله أياً كان  مصدره ودوافعه"، وأكد أن هذه الجريمة تتنافى مع المبادئ والقيم الأخلاقية  والإنسانية.
    وعبر البيان عن تعازي دولة قطر ومواساتها لشعب مصر الشقيق، ولأسر الضحايا الذين سقطوا جراء هذه الجريمة البشعة.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*فهمى: ضربة الجيش لداعش تؤكد سرعة القصاص
*​*القاهرة- بوابة الوفد- إنجى طه:*
* الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 13:35 * 

*         قال جمال فهمي، عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، إن الضربة الجوية التي شنها  الجيش المصري على معاقل داعش بليبيا، تُظهر قوة مصر في سرعة القصاص  لأبنائها.
    وأضاف فهمي، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد"، اليوم الاثنين، أنه كان يجب  الرد على هؤلاء الهمج المتوحشين والمشوهين عقلاً وروحاً منذ خطف المصريين،  مؤضحا أن إرهاب داعش يعادي الإنسانية بأكملها وليس لمصر فقط، لكن الجيش  المصري استطاع أن يثأر للجميع.
    وشدد عضو مجلس نقابة الصحفيين، على ضرورة استمرار الجيش المصري في الثأر،  لكي نوصل للعالم أجمع رسالة بأن المصري لا يمكن له ان يُهان أو يستسلم.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*"فجر ليبيا" تمهل المصريين 48 ساعة
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - تغريد سيد: 
 الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 14:08   * 

*    أعطت الميليشيات المسلحة الليبية مهلة 48 ساعة للعمالة المصرية  الموجودة بليبيا لمغادرة أراضيها حتى لا يتعرضون لأي أعمال انتقامية، وذلك  بعد قصف المقاتلات المصرية لمعاقل تنظيم داعش.*
*    وقال تحالف"فجر ليبيا"، التابع لجماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، في بيان له:"  نوجه نداءنا لكل العمالة المصرية الموجودة حاليًا بليبيا بضرورة مغادرة  ليبيا في زمن أقصاه 48 ساعة؛ حفاظًا على سلامتهم من أي أعمال انتقامية أو  كيدية، من شأنها زيادة تأجيج الوضع".*
*  وكانت الضربة التى وجهتها القوات  الجوية المصرية ضد أهداف لتنظيم داعش الإرهابى فى ليبيا، تمت بتنسيق أمنى  ومعلوماتى مع الجانب الليبى.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*والكنيسة تعلن الصلاة 3 أيام
البابا تواضروس يترأس قداس تأبين أرواح الشهداء بالكاتدرائية*​* الإثنين، 16 فبراير 2015 - 02:33 م*
*كتب مايكل فارس*

* يصلى البابا تواضروس الثانى القداس الإلهى ظهر غد الثلاثاء، فى تمام الساعة 12، تأبينا لشهداء مصر والكنيسة فى الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، كما يصلى البابا لأجل أمان الوطن وسلامه. كما كلف البابا عددا من الآباء الأساقفة بإقامة قداسات بكنائس مسقط رأس الشهداء، وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أيام، اليوم وغدا وبعد غد. *​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*مصادر:
الضربة الجوية لن تكون الأخيرة ومصر ستتخذ أى قرار حماية للأمن القومى*​* الإثنين، 16 فبراير 2015 - 12:03 م 
 كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى*

* قالت مصادر مطلعة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إن الضربة الجوية ضد تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابى فى ليبيا لن تكون الأخيرة فى سلسلة الضربات المقرر توجيهها ضد الجماعات الإرهابية والعناصر المتطرفة خلال الفترة المقبلة، وسوف تعقبها ضربات وقائية لتأمين الحدود الغربية المصرية من أية محاولات اعتداء. وأوضحت المصادر أن مصر ستتخذ أى قرار من شأنه حماية منظومة الأمن القومى المصرى والدفاع عن أراضيها ومواطنيها ضد أية محاولات اعتداء، مؤكدة أن الفترة المقبلة سوف تشهد تكثيفا أمنيا غير مسبوق على مختلف الحدود والاتجاهات الإستراتيجية المصرية. 
*​ 
http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/2/1...ومصر-ستتخذ-أى-قرار-حماية/2069455#.VOHnduaUc8o


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*قدم الفريق أول صدقي صبحي القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ووزير الدفاع، واجب  العزاء للبابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية   بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية فى المصريين الذين استشهدوا على أيدى  تنظيم داعش الإرهابى فى ليبيا.*

* 	وكان بصحبة صدقى صبحى الفريق محمود حجازى رئيس الأركان وكبار القادة.
	يذكر أن القوات المسلحة وجهت ضربة جوية مركزة ضد معسكرات ومناطق تمركز  وتدريب ومخازن أسلحة وذخائر تنظيم داعش بالأراضي الليبية ردا على ذبح تنظيم  داعش للعمال المصريين هناك.*​

​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2015)

تغطية مميزة للخبر استاذى
ربنا يديم مجهودك وخدمتك


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*الوفد: القوات المسلحة أثبتت أنها ضمير الأمة*
​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد:
 الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 14:34   * 

*    يعرب حزب الوفد عن تأييده وشكره للاستجابة السريعة لقواتنا المسلحة  الباسلة في تنفيذ نبض الشارع المصري الذي طالب بالقصاص لشهداء الوطن من  تنظيم داعش الإرهابي البربري.
   وأضاف بيان الوفد بقوله "لقد كانت غضبة القوات المسلحة الباسلة وتحركها  السريع لضرب معاقل التنظيم الهمجي في ليبيا، الذي تجرأ علي دماء المصريين،  تعبيراً حقيقياً عن أن القوات المسلحة هي ضمير هذه الأمة، وحامية حماها  وقادرة علي بتر كل يد تتجرأ علي الدم المصري الغالي في أي مكان".
 ويدعو حزب الوفد مجلس الأمن الدولي إلي تفعيل دوره، في حماية الأمن  والسلم الدوليين واستخدام القوة المسلحة تحت مظلة الأمم المتحدة لدحر قوي  الظلام والإرهاب، ويدعو حزب الوفد إلي تشكيل تحالف عسكري دولي لمواجهة  التنظيمات الإرهابية المتطرفة خاصة تنظيم داعش في العراق وليبيا وسوريا.
 إن هذا العمل المتكرر المغولي البربري يقود إلي دلالة أن العالم بأسره  يتعرض لخطر الإرهاب، الأمر الذي يستوجب تحركاً دولياً سريعاً، لأن الأمر لا  يتعلق بالمصريين وحدهم وإنما بشعوب العالم بأسره، وعلي الجميع أن يتحرك كي  نقي الإنسانية شر تصاعد هذا الإرهاب المدمر، وهذا يستوجب تحركاً دولياً  سريعاً لتحرير العالم من شرور هذه العصابة البربرية.
 ويؤكد حزب الوفد  أن التراخي في التعامل مع الهمجيين البربر، سيدفع العالم كله ثمن نتائجه،  وقد دفع العالم ثمن نتائج ما فعله «هتلر» من دمار وإزهاق ملايين الأرواح  والمصابين والمشوهين، فضلاً عن الدمار المالي.
 ويؤكد حزب الوفد وقوفه  وراء القيادة السياسية والقوات المسلحة والشرطة وهي تواجه هذا الخطر  الداهم، ويؤيد الحزب كل ما تراه القيادة لازماً وواجباً من اجراءات لصد هذا  الخطر التتاري المغولي الجديد، الذي يمثل مشهداً جديداً يلحق بالأمة  العربية.
 ويناشد الوفد كافة القوي السياسية والوطنية والشعبية أن تقف  صفاً واحداً وراء الدولة المصرية والقوات المسلحة وهي تؤدي واجبها ببسالة  في مواجهة الخطر الذي يواجه الأمة العربية والعالم بأسره.
 كما يناشد حزب الوفد شعوب العالم الحر أن تدرك وتقوم بواجبها قبل الحكومات في أن تقف علي قلب رجل واحد لمجابهة هذا الخطر الغاشم.
 ويؤكد حزب الوفد أن مصر لن تكون نموذجاً مكرراً لما يحدث في العراق وسوريا  وليبيا واليمن، لأن الشعب المصري بعظمته وإرادته الحرة القوية أفسد كل ما  يحاك ضده من خلال ثورة 30 يونيه، ووقف إلي جواره جيشه الباسل انتصاراً  لإرادته الحرة.
 د. السيد البدوي شحاتة
 رئيس حزب الوفد*​

​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*الإمارات تدعو لاجتثاث داعش من المنطقة
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد:    
الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 15:18  * 

*    أعلنت دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة اليوم الاثنين أنها تقف إلى جانب  مصر في حملتها على المتشددين في ليبيا بعد مقتل 21 مصريًا هناك، ودعت إلى  اجتثاث تنظيم داعش من المنطقة.
   وذكرت وكالة أنباء الإمارات (وام) أن رئيس الإمارات الشيخ خليفة بن زايد  آل نهيان بعث ببرقية تعزية إلى الرئيس المصري عبدالفتاح السيسي وقال  فيها:" إننا معكم، وإلى جانبكم في كل ما تتخذونه من خطوات وإجراءات للقضاء  على الإرهاب والمنظمات الإرهابية كافة."
 وأضاف:" الجريمة البربرية  الشنعاء تقوي من إرادتنا وعزيمتنا، وتعزز تعاوننا مع شركائنا في التصدي  للتهديدات الإجرامية لتنظيم داعش في ليبيا، واجتثاثها من المنطقة كلها".*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*فيديو.. شقيق أحد ضحايا داعش: لا نريد توريط الجيش*
​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد - أماني صبحي:  
الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 11:33   * 

*         أكد عماد سليمان، شقيق ماجد، أحد المصريين الذين قام تنظيم داعش بذبحهم، إن شقيقه شهيد للوطن ومات رجلاً لم ينحني للإرهابيين.
        وعلق عماد على توجيه القوات المسلحة المصرية لضربة جوية لمعاقل داعش  بليبيا، قائلاً: "لا نريد للجيش المصري الدخول في حرب مع هؤلاء المجرمين  الذين لا يستحقون الحياة، فدماء أبنائنا عند الله ونحسبهم شهداء".
    وأكد سليمان فى مداخلة هاتفية على فضائية "اون تى فى" فى برنامج "صباح  اون"، اليوم الاثنين، على ثقته في الحكومة المصرية والجيش المصري في الأخذ  بالثأر لدماء ذويهم من تنظيم داعش.
    وتوجه بالعزاء للرئيس المصري عبدالفتاح السيسي، ورئيس الوزراء المهندس إبراهيم محلب، في دماء أبنائهم المصريين بليبيا.*
[YOUTUBE]oehYhainZs0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*كتب محسن البديوى*
* تجدد القصف الجوى المصرى الليبى المشترك على مواقع لتنظيم داعش فى مدينة درنة شرقى ليبيا، وذلك حسبما أفادت فضائية "سكاى نيوز عربية" فى خبر عاجل اليوم. *​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*بالصور
الآلاف يؤدون صلاة الجنازة على شهداء المصريين بليبيا فى كنائس المنيا
 والبكاء والحزن يسيطران على أهالى القرى
 ومسيرة حاشدة تردد "تحيا مصر"
 والجيش والشعب "إيد واحدة.. واضرب يا سيسى*" ​*الإثنين، 16 فبراير 2015 - 03:58 م*

*المنيا - حسن عبد الغفار - تصوير كريم عبد الكريم*

 *أدى الآلاف من أهالى قرية العور التابعة لمركز سملوط بالمنيا، والقرى المجاورة الصلوات على شهداء الحادث الإرهابى بليبيا كنيسة العذراء، وتم الانتهاء من مراسم العزاء فى شهداء مصر بليبيا الذين قتلوا على يد تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابى، حيث قامت الكنيسة بأداء الصلوات على أرواح الشهداء والدعاء لهم، وذلك بحضور اللواء صلاح زيادة محافظ المنيا، وعدد من القيادات التنفيذية. *​



*مراسم تلقى العزاء فى شهداء المنيا*
*ودفعت مديرية الإسعاف بثلاث سيارات مجهزة أمام الكنيسة لإسعاف الحالات التى تصاب بانهيارات وتسقط على الأرض، فضلاً عن نقل الحالات الحرجة إلى المستشفى. ودقت أجراس كنيسة العذراء بالمنيا فور وصول الأنبا أغاثون مطران مغاغة، وذلك للمشاركة فى الصلوات على أرواح شهداء مصر فى ليبيا ضحايا الحادث الإرهابى. وأثناء أداء الصلوات عرضت الكنيسة صورا للشهداء الـ21، قام الأقباط بتعليق لافتتين كتب عليهما "يا مصر قومى صوت ولادك يناديكى.. وأين المجتمع الدولى من خطف الأبرياء"، و"لم نسمع ولم نر تحركا لجامعة الدول العربية من أجل إنقاذ المسيحيين من تنظيمات التطرف"، كما شارك فى الصلوات عدد كبير من قيادات وزارة الأوقاف والأزهر الشريف.
*




*وعقب الانتهاء من الصلوات تظاهر المئات من أقباط قرية العور والقرى المجاورة لها أمام كنيسة العذراء مرديين هتافات "تحيا مصر والجيش والشعب إيد واحدة اضرب يا سيسى"، حيث قام المئات من أقباط القرية عقب الانتهاء من الصلوات، بالخروج أمام الكنيسة، وقاموا بعمل مسيرة بشوارع القرية رافعين الصليب وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف بالقرية.
*​



















































​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*عرضت  القوات المسلحة تفاصيل الضربة التي شنتها القوات الجوية ضد معسكرات تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بالأراضي الليبية.
[YOUTUBE]AoA6bA9evA8[/YOUTUBE] *​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*                                                                   وكالات:
**الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 15:51         *​*قالت وكالة الأسوشيتدبرس الأمريكية للأنباء إن القوات الجوية المصرية شنّت غارات جديدة على مواقع تنظيم داعش الإرهابي منذ قليل.*


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*بالخرائط
 لحظة بلحظة
 معركة القوات الجوية للثأر للشهداء المصريين ودك معاقل "داعش" فى ليبيا
 ساعة الصفر 3:45 فجرا
 المقاتلات المصرية عادت لمطار مطروح بعد تنفيذ مهامها بنجاح فى الـ 5:04 صباحا
*



*اعداد : محمد احمد طنطاوى- سماح عبدالحميد- وائل علاء
شنت القوات القوات الجوية المصرية هجوماً ناجحاً ضد معاقل تنظيم داعش الإرهابى، داخل الأراضى الليبية، فى الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم الاثنين، بعد استشهاد 21 مصرياً كان قد تم اختطافهم، وبث مقطع فيديو من قبل التنظيم الإرهابى يظهر خلاله ذبحهم بطريقة وحشية.. "اليوم السابع" يقدم لحظة بلحظة كواليس معركة الثأر والحرب على داعش فى الإنفوجراف والخرائط التالى.. 1- بث تنظيم داعش الإرهابى فيديو عبر شبكة الإنترنت لعملية ذبح 21 مسيحيا مصريا، عقب كلمة لأحد أنصار التنظيم تحدث خلالها باللغة الإنجليزية ، وبدأ كلامه بقوله "الحمد لله القوى المتين والصلاة والسلام على من بعث بالسيف رحمة للعالمين ..اليوم نحن فى جنوب روما فى أرض الإسلام ليبيا ، نرسل رسالة أخرى. أيها الصليبون: إن الأمان لكم أمانى لا سيما وإنكم تقاتلوننا كافة فسنقاتلكم كافة حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها. 2- الضحايا المصريون فى الفيديو كانوا يرتدون زيا برتقاليا وتم إجبارهم على الركوع أرضا ، ومعظمهم عمال من محافظة المنيا سافروا إلى ليبيا سعيا وراء أرزاقهم . الساعة التاسعة مساء 3- اتصالات مكثفة بين الرئيس وخلية الأزمة المشكلة لمتابعة الموقف، وتوجيه بوضع تصورات وسيناريوهات للتعامل مع الحادث . 4- الرئيس يدعو مجلس الدفاع الوطنى بكامل تشكيلة للانعقاد لبحث الأزمة بحضور كل من المهندس إبراهيم محلب رئيس مجلس الوزراء والفريق أول صدقى صبحى القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى ، ووزير الخارجية ووزير المالية وزير الداخلية ورئيس المخابرات العامة ، ورئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة الفريق محمود حجازى قائد القوات البحرية الفريق أسامة الجندى وقائد القوات الجوية الفريق يونس المصرى وقائد قوات الدفاع الجوى الفريق عبد المنعم التراس اللواء أركان حرب محسن الشاذلى رئيس هيئة عمليات القوات المسلحة واللواء صلاح البدرى مدير إدارة المخابرات الحربية والاستطلاع الساعة 9:15 5- بدء اجتماع مجلس الدفاع الوطنى بمقر قصر الاتحادية فى تمام الساعة العاشرة مساء . 6- عرض كافة الخطط والسيناريوهات التى يمكن لمصر اتخاذها من أجل الرد على العمل الإرهابى الذى نفذه تنظيم "داعش" وتسجيل كلمة لرئيس الجمهورية أعلن خلالها نعى شهداء الحادث الإرهابى وأكد على أن مصر تحتفظ لنفسها بحق الرد على العمل الإرهابى الذى نفذته "داعش". ثم توجيه الحكومة للتنفيذ الصارم لقرار منع المصريين تماما من السفر إلى ليبيا فى ظل الأوضاع الأمنية المتردية ، وتسهيل عودة المصريين الموجودين فى ليبيا إلى أرض الوطن. فضلاً عن تكليف وزير الخارجية بالسفر فورا إلى نيويورك لإجراء اتصالات عاجلة مع كبار المسئولين فى الأمم المتحدة والدول الأعضاء فى مجلس الأمن للمشاركة فى قمة دولية حول الإرهاب .الساعة 12 بعد منتصف الليل . 7- استكمال اجتماع مجلس الدفاع الوطنى والاتفاق بالإجماع على توجيه ضربة جوية لتنظيم داعش الإرهابى بعد سماع الموقف الاستراتيجى والتكتيكى من الفريق يونس المصرى قائد القوات الجوية . الساعة 2 صباحا الاثنين 12 فبراير. 8- صدرت الأوامر من القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الفريق اول صدقى صبحى لقائد القوات الجوية بتوجيه ضربة جوية مركزة ضد البؤر الإرهابية فى ليبيا بمواقع مختلفة على البحر المتوسط منها مدن درنة وسرت . الساعة 2 و15 دقيقة. *
​





*9- قائد القوات الجوية يصدر تعليماته لشعبة العمليات الجوية بتنفيذ أمر القائد العام للقوات المسلحة وتوجيه الطيارين لمناطق الإقلاع المتفق عليها وأهداف الهجوم المراد تنفيذه . 10- استلام الطيارين المكلفين بالعملية العسكرية للمهام والاجتماع مع قائد قاعدة غرب القاهرة الجوية للتلقين ودراسة الأهداف المراد تدميرها والزمن المقرر للضربة ومستوى التسليح الخاص بالطائرات . 2:30 *





*
*11*- إعطاء تمام التجهيز والإعداد من قبل الطيارين واستعداد المقاتلات للتحرك وانتظار تعليمات القيادة العامة للقوات المسلحة 3:30 12- اجتماع للقائد العام للقوات المسلحة ورئيس الأركان وقائد القوات الجوية بمركز العمليات الدائم لتحديد موعد ساعة الصفر 3:45 ، بعد الاستماع لتقديرات الجهات الاستخباراتية حول الموقف فى ليبيا والتنسيق مع القيادات الدولية المشتركة الموجودة فى البحر المتوسط. 13- التنسيق مع الجهات الأمنية والمعلوماتية والقوات المسلحة الليبية تمهيدا لتنفيذ الضربة العسكرية لمواقع " داعش " فى ليبيا وتحديدا مدينتى درنة وسيرت الليبيتين .*​




*
**14- إعطاء الأوامر للمقاتلات من طراز إف 16 بلوك 52 " أحدث مقاتلات فى صفوف القوات الجوية المصرية للتحرك ناحية مطار مطروح للتزود بالوقود والإقلاع منه إلى ليبيا 4:00 15- هبوط 6 مقاتلات إف 16 بلوك 52 فى مطار مطروح العسكرى والانتظار لمدة ربع ساعة لزيادة التسليح والتزود بالوقود وملء الخزانات الاحتياطية 4:15 16- صدور التعلميات بالتحرك من مطار مطروح العسكرى لتنفيذ الضربة الجوية المركزة ضد عناصر تنظيم داعش الإرهابى والتحليق فى تمام الساعة 4:20* ​





*17- القائد العام للقوات المسلحة ورئيس الأركان يتابعان تحليق الطائرات من على شاشات مركز العمليات الدائم للقوات المسلحة ، بعد خروجها من الحدود المصرية ، وقائد القوات الجوية يشرح خط سير الطائرات لتنفيذ أهدافها ضد مواقع المسلحين 4:30 18- المقاتلات تصل مدينة درنة الليبية بعد رحلة استغرقت 16 دقيقة وتوجيه ضربات من خلال 4 طائرات للمعاقل الإرهابية ومخازن الأسلحة والطائرتان الباقيتان توليا مهام توفير الحماية والمظلة الجوية 4:36 19- تدمير مخازن أسلحة للجماعات الإرهابية وكميات كبيرة من الذخائر فى صفوف تنظيم داعش الإرهابى ، والتوجه إلى مدينة سرت الليبية بعد 6 دقائق وفقا لأعلى معدل سرعة وتدمير ميدان تدريب وقصف مواقع لتنظيم داعش 4:42 20- نجاح المقاتلات فى مهامها بنسبة 100% وبدء خط سير العودة من الأراضى الليبية الذى استغرق نحو 22 دقيقة تقريبا مرت خلالها بمدينة طرابلس الليبية حتى الهبوط فى مطار مطروح مرة أخرى 5:04 21- القائد العام للقوات المسلحة يبلغ رئيس الجمهورية بنتائج الضربة الجوية والسيسى يكلف بإعلان الخبر للرأى العام، فى إطار التأكيد على حق مصر فى صد أى عدوان ينال من أراضيها 5:05 22- تواتر الأبناء حول ضربة جوية مصرية لمواقع داعش فى ليبيا وسط عدم وجود تأكيدات رسمية من قبل القوات المسلحة استمر حتى تمام الساعة 8:15 دقيقة 23- إذاعة بيان صوتى عبر التلفزيون المصرى بنتائج الضربة الجوية ، وإبلاغ الصحف ووكالات الأنباء فى بيان صحفى الساعة 8:22*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*253 قتيلًا من داعش فى القصف المصري*
​*القاهرة- بوابة الوفد- محمد نصر:  *
*  الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 17:10      * 

*         قال رمزي رميح المستشار القانوني السابق للجيش الوطني الليبي:" إن عدد  القتلى فى صفوف تنظيم داعش الإرهابي جراء القصف الجوي المصري صباح اليوم،  وصل إلى نحو 253 قتيلًا".
        وأوضح أن  6 طائرات من طراز "إف 16" من القوات الجوية المصرية، قامت بواجب  غير عادي، ودكت حصون"داعش" فى درنة من مستودعات للسلاح والذخيرة ومراكز  للتدريب، قائلا:"الآن الدواعش يخرجون من جحورهم كالفئران".
    وأضاف المستشار القانونى السابق للجيش الليبيى خلال اتصال هاتفي  للتليفزيون المصري:"هذا بداية الغيث، وهناك تنسيق بين القوات الليبية  والقوات المسلحة المصرية"، موضحًا أن مجلس النواب الليبي اليوم صوت على  تعيين اللواء خليفة حفتر قائدًا عامًا للقوات الليبية فى إجراء للسيطرة  الأراضي الليبية من أيادي التنظيمات الإرهابية".*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*خارجية ليبيا: الجيش الليبى ورفاق السلاح بمصر يضربون الإرهابيين جوًا
**الإثنين، 16 فبراير 2015 - 05:07 م**
أ ش أ*
* أعلن وزير الخارجية الليبى محمد الدايرى أن مصر وليبيا فى معركة واحدة ضد الإرهاب، وقال محمد الدايرى فى تصريح هاتفى للمحرر الدبلوماسى لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط اليوم، أن الشعب الليبى والمصرى شعب واحد، مشددًا على أن المحنة التى نمر بها سوف تعزز من صلابة وعرى الأخوة والتضامن بين شعبنا فى ليبيا ومصر. وأضاف وزير الخارجية الليبى أن خير دليل على ذلك ما تم فجر اليوم عندما شارك الجيش الليبى "رفاق السلاح" فى مصر الضربات الجوية ضد معاقل الإرهابيين فى أول رد على الجريمة البشعة التى تم ارتكابها بالأمس ضد المصريين الأقباط والتى وصفها بالجريمة الموجهة ضد الشعبين الليبى والمصرى. وأشار إلى أن الشعب الليبى سيعلن للعالم موقفه فى مظاهرات ستخرج خلال ساعات فى بنغازى احتجاجًا على الجريمة النكراء التى وقعت بحق المصريين الأقباط فى سرت ولإعلان الدعم للعمليات ضد الإرهاب ومعاقله مشددًا على أن الشعب الليبى لا يمكن أن يدع مثل هذه الجرائم تفوت دون عقاب ومن ثم جاءت مشاركة سلاح الجو الليبى فى الضربات الجوية فجر اليوم . وقال: "إننا نعزى أنفسنا قبل أن نعزى مصر رئيسا وحكومة وشعبًا فى مصابنا الجلل ونسأل الله الرحمة والغفران لشهداء الوطن فى ليبيا ومصر".*http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/2/1...لاح-بمصر-يضربون-الإرهابي/2070000#.VOIM8uaUc8o​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*السيسي يجتمع مع مجلس الدفاع الوطني
*​*القاهرة - بوابة الوفد:*
* الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 15:54              *

*  انعقد اجتماع مجلس الدفاع الوطني للمرة الثانية منذ قليل، برئاسة الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي.
        لمتابعة تطورات الموقف عقب الحادث الإرهابي الذي قام به تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي بذبح 21 مصريًا في ليبيا، والتباحث حول القرارات والإجراءات التي  سوف تتخذها الدولة للتعامل مع الموقف عقب القصف الجوى لمعاقل داعش.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)




----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*مصدر أمنى: 
الضربات الجوية ضد "داعش" مستمرة
 وطوارئ بالحدود الغربية*​* الإثنين، 16 فبراير 2015 - 05:25 م 
 كتب محمد أحمد طنطاوى *

*قال مصدر أمنى لـ"اليوم السابع" إن الضربات الجوية التى تم توجيهها إلى معاقل داعش فى ليبيا اليوم الاثنين، ستعقبها ضربات جوية جديدة خلال الفترة المقبلة، فى إطار خطة متكاملة لمواجهة الإرهاب والقضاء على تنظيم "داعش". وأوضح المصدر أن نسور القوات الجوية المصرية سينفذون ضربات وقائية بالقرب من الحدود المصرية، لافتا إلى أن منطقة الحدود الغربية مع الجانب الليبى ستشهد إجراءات أمنية مكثفة من جانب قوات حرس الحدود والمنطقة الغربية العسكرية بقيادة اللواء أركان حرب محمد مصرى، الذى وجه إعلان الطوارئ بكافة وحدات المنطقة *.​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*عمرو موسى: تحية إلى القوات المسلحة
*​*القاهرة – بوابة الوفد – أمانى صبحى:    
الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 15:55              
*
*    قدم عمرو موسى، رئيس لجنة الخمسين المنتهي عملها، التحية إلى القوات المسلحة المصرية في دفاعها عن مصر والمصريين.
   قال موسى فى تدوينه له على "فيسبوك"، اليوم الاثنين،: "أنعى أبناء مصر  الذين اغتالتهم يد الإجرام والجهل على أرض ليبيا.. وأعزي كل المصريين،  خصوصاً ‫‏الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية‬ في مصابنا جميعاً".
 وطالب موسى بأقصى  العقوبات لجزاري داعش، لافتاً إلى أنه يجب استخدام حق الدفاع الشرعي  المنصوص عليه في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة للدفاع عن الوطن والمواطنين، مشيرا  إلى أن طلب عقد مجلس الأمن خطوة صحيحة في هذا الاتجاه.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*القوات الجوية الليبية:
 عناصر "داعش" هربوا من درنة بعد القصف المصرى*​* الإثنين، 16 فبراير 2015 - 04:14 م 
 كتب يوسف أيوب *

*كشف العميد صقر الجروشى، قائد القوات الجوية الليبية، عن هروب عدد من أعضاء تنظيم داعش الإرهابى من مدينة درنة. وقال فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع": "المعلومات التى لدينا الآن تفيد بأن أعضاء التنظيم الإرهابى خرجوا من مدينة درنة واتجه جزء منهم إلى الميناء، وجزء آخر اتجه إلى منطقة "وادى الحمر" التى تقع بين مدينتى البيضاء ودرنة". وأشار إلى أنه ستتم محاصرة الإرهابيين الهاربيين للقضاء عليهم أو إلقاء القبض عليهم وتقديمهم للمحاكمات القضائية العادلة. ونفى الجروشى تنفيذ عمليات عسكرية جديدة ضد داعش فى درنة، وتابع: "القوات الجوية المصرية نفذت طلعات ناجحة فجر اليوم ضد الإرهابيين والخوارج فى درنة أدت إلى مقتل قرابة الـ50 إرهابيا، وبعد ذلك وفى الصباح انطلقت الطائرات الليبية من قاعدة جمال عبد الناصر الجوية بمدينة طبرق ونفذت عدة عمليات ضد الإرهابيين فى بنغازى وسرت وبنى جواد، ونحن الآن نعد لعمليات أخرى وفقًا للمتغيرات الجديدة على الأرض وبعد جمع معلومات جديدة عن مناطق تجمع الإرهابيين، خاصة بعد هروب عدد منهم". وقال الجروشى إن الضربات الجوية التى نفذتها الطائرات المصرية فجر اليوم بالتنسيق مع الجيش الليبى استهدفت 7 مراكز يستخدمها داعش للتدريب وتخزين الأسلحة، من بينها مراكز السيدة عائشة والمنصورى وقطاريش، خاصة أن هذه المناطق استخدمتها الجماعات الإرهابية لتنفيذ عمليات ضد الجيش المصرى، مؤكدًا أن القوات الجوية المصرية حرصت على التنسيق مع الجانب الليبى قبل تنفيذ العمليات صباح اليوم. واستطرد قائلاً: "مصر دولة ذات حضارة ولا تقبل أبدًا المساس بسيادة ليبيا، لذلك جرى تنسيق على أعلى مستوى بين مصر وليبيا لتنفيذ العمليات التى استهدفت معاقل داعش".*http://www.youm7.com/story/2015/2/1...بوا-من-درنة-بعد-القصف-ال/2069911#.VOIUaOaUc8o​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*خبير أمنى: الضربة الجوية رسالة اطمئنان للشعب*​*القاهرة- بوابة الوفد:
لأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 17:04         *​ 
*أكد محمد منظور الخبير الأمنى،  أن القوات البحرية والجوية المصرية قادرة  على التعامل مع الإرهاب في ليبيا، لافتاً إلى أن الضربة التي وجهتها القوات  المسلحة ضد داعش حق لها للرد على عملية ذبح المصريين في ليبيا.*
*     وأكد أن الضربة الجوية التى نفذها الجيش المصري فجر اليوم والتى استهدفت  معسكرات ومناطق تمركز وتدريب ومخازن أسلحة وذخائر تنظيم داعش الإرهابى  بالأراضى الليبية، تعني أن القوات المسلحة قادرة على الرد وأن كل شيء  مرصود، ورسالة تبعث الاطمئنان للشعب المصري أن قواته المسلحة جاهزة وهيبة  مصر وشعبها موجودة.
    مشيرا  إلى أن مصر لن تستدرج للحرب خارج أرضها ولكنها ستوجه ضربات موجعة  للإرهابيين لتثبت هيمنتها وقدرتها على حماية أمنها وشعبها، موضحا أن هناك  ضربات أخرى قادمة ستوجه لهذا التنظيم الإرهابي خاصة أن القانون الدولي يقول  بتتبع الإرهابيين المؤثرين على الأمن القومي ولو كانوا خارج الدولة.
    وأضاف منظور أن القوات المسلحة المصرية رفعت درجة استعدادها على الحدود  الغربية مع ليبيا، قبل بدء  الغارات التي نفذتها المقاتلات المصرية على  أهداف تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي في درنة.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*مقتل "بشير الدرسى" أحد كوادر داعش بليبيا على يد القوات المسلحة المصرية*​* كتب محمود سعد الدين *​*أكدت مصادر ليبية لـ"اليوم السابع" أن الضربات الجوية التى شنتها القوات المصرية ضد تنظيم داعش فى ليبيا، أسفرت عن قتل أكبر قيادات التنظيم الإرهابى فى ليبيا، ويدعى "بشير الدرسى"، والمسئول عن منطقة درنة وكان يقيم فى وقت الغارة الجوية المصرية بمنطقة باب شيحة. وقالت المصادر إن القوات المصرية رصدت منزل الإرهابى بالتنسيق مع القوات المسلحة الليبية وتحديد مخازن السلاح التى كان تنظيم داعش الإرهابى يقوم بتخزينها بجوار منزل المتهم، لافتة إلى أنه تم تدميرها بالكامل، حيث بلغت الخسائر المادية فى تلك الغارة نحو 1.5 مليار دولار، فضلا عن خسائر بشرية تتعدى 55 إرهابيا من تنظيم داعش. وكانت القوات المسلحة، وجهت فجر اليوم الاثنين، ضربة عسكرية ضد بعض تمركزات تنظيم داعش الإرهابى، طبقا لنص البيان الذى أذاعته القوات المسلحة والتى قالت فيه: شعب مصر الأبى: تنفيذاً للقرارات الصادرة عن مجلس الدفاع الوطنى.. وارتباطا بحق مصر فى الدفاع عن أمن واستقرار شعبها العظيم، والقصاص والرد على الأعمال الإجرامية للعناصر والتنظيمات الإرهابية داخل وخارج البلاد. وأضاف بيان الجيش المصرى: "قامت قواتكم المسلحة فجر اليوم الاثنين، الموافق 16/2/2015 بتوجيه ضربة جوية مركزة ضد معسكرات ومناطق تمركز وتدريب ومخازن أسلحة وذخائر تنظيم داعش الإرهابى بالأراضى الليبية، وقد حققت الضربة أهدافها بدقة.. وعادت نسور قواتنا الجوية إلى قواعدها سالمة بحمد الله.. وإذ نؤكد أن الثأر للدماء المصرية والقصاص من القتلة والمجرمين حق علينا واجب النفاذ.. وليعلم القاصى والدانى أن للمصريين درعا يحمى ويصون أمن البلاد، وسيفا يبتر الإرهاب والتطرف، حمى الله مصر وشعبها العظيم وألهم أهالى شهدائنا الصبر والسلوان.*


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*                    أبوالنصر:  قبول أبناء المصريين العائدين من ليبيا بالمدارس 
*​ 




*
وزير التعليم  محمود ابو النصر*​ 
*    القاهرة – بوابة الوفد - زكى السعدنى 
                                             الأثنين , 16 فبراير 2015 16:47      * 

*         وافق الدكتور محمود أبو النصر وزير التربية والتعليم على قبول أبناء  المواطنين المصريين العائدين من الجماهيرية العربية الليبية بكافة المراحل  التعليمية، في ظل الأحداث العصيبة التي يتعرض لها المصريون المقيمون  بليبيا، وأن تقوم الوزارة باتخاذ الإجراءات التي من شأنها التيسير على  أولياء أمور الطلاب لإلحاقهم بالمدارس في جمهورية مصر العربية.
        وأكد أبوالنصر أن هذا الإجراء يأتي في إطار الحرص على مستقبل الطلاب  المصريين، وتضامنًا معهم لما لحق بهم من أضرار في ظل الظروف الراهنة، كما  حرص سيادته على تقديم خالص تعازيه لأسر الضحايا.*​


----------



## BITAR (16 فبراير 2015)

*أسماء الـ21 شهيدًا من العمال المصريين المقيمين بليبيا، والذين راحوا ضحية الحادث الإرهابى بليبيا وهم:*
* ميلاد مكين زكى: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*أبانوب عياد عطية: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*ماجد سليمان شحاتة: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*يوسف شكرى يونان: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*كيرلس شكرى فوزى: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا.*
* بيشوى أسطفانوس كامل: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*صموئيل أسطفانوس كامل: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*ملاك إبراهيم سنيوت: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*تواضروس يوسف تواضروس: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا.*
* جرجس ميلاد سنيوت: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*مينا فايز عزيز: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا.*
* هانى عبد المسيح صليب: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*بيشوى عادل خلف: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا. *
*صموئيل ألهم ويلسن: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا.*
* وجميعهم من قرية العور بمركز سملوط. *
*عزت بشرى نصيف: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا من قرية دفش.*
* لوقا نجاتى: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا من قرية الجبالى. *
*جابر منير عادلى: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا من قرية منبال بمركز مطاى.*
* عصام بدار سمير: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا من قرية الجبالى. *
*ملاك فرج إبرام: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا من قرية السوبى.*
* سامح صلاح فاروق: عامل مصرى مقيم فى ليبيا من قرية منقريوس.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*
6 أدلة تكشف أكاذيب الجزيرة والإخوان حول مقتل أطفال ليبيا





نشرت قناة "الجزيرة" القطرية، صورة لثلاثة أطفال  ليبيين زعمت مقتلهم في الغارات المصرية على مواقع تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي في  ليبيا، وقامت عناصر جماعة الإخوان الإرهابية، بنشر الصورة ومشاركتها على  نطاق واسع بمواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، مصحوبة بالأكاذيب حول مقتل أطفال  ليبيا الأبرياء في قصف الطيران المصري على معاقل التنظيم الإرهابي، وترصد  "فيتو" خلال هذا التحليل الذي يحمل معلومات كشفتها مصادر ليبية، أكاذيب  جماعة الإخوان وقناة قطر التحريضية.

أولا، بحسب الصورة نفسها التي قامت الجماعة الإرهابية بترويجها، يظهر  الأطفال المتوفون دون قطرة دماء واحدة على ملابسهم أو جثامينهم، وهو الأمر  المستحيل تحقيقه في ظل القصف الجوي.

ثانيا، ملابس الأطفال بكامل رونقها ولا تحمل أي غبار أو أتربة، وهو الأمر المنطقى في حالة قصف منشأة مدنية يقطنها أبرياء.

ثالثا، جثامين الأطفال الثلاثة سليمة دون بتر قدم أو يد أو وجود مؤشر على إصابة بالرأس.

رابعا، زرقة الشفايف الواضحة على وجه الأطفال الثلاثة تدلل أن الوفاة ناتجة عن التعرض للاختناق. 

خامسا، وهو الدليل المفاجأة الذي ينسف صحة الصورة ويكشف أكاذيب قطر  والإخوان، وبحسب تأكيد مصدر ليبي لـ"فيتو"، فإن الأطفال الثلاثة المتوفين  منسوبون لعائلة "بوسلطانة"، التي تسكن مدينة البيضاء الليبية، وتوفوا بسبب  الاختناق نتيجة تسرب الغاز في نهاية شهر سبتمبر من العام الماضى.

الدليل السادس والأخير قيام صفحتى "الجزيرة ورصد" على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، بحذف الصورة نتيجة التعليقات التي كشفت حقيقتها.
نقلا عن فيتو*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*
** أول رد من ساويرس" على "فجر ليبيا"*​* 
** 

*​* 
** علق المهندس نجيب ساويرس، رجل الأعمال المصري، علي ما نشرته جماعة "فجر  ليبيا" الإرهابية، حول دعوتها للتظاهر ضد القصف المصري، لمعقل تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي، فجر اليوم الإثنين بليبيا، قائلًا: "يبقا الضربة نجحت واتوجعوا  ".*
*وأضاف ساويرس، خلال تدوينه له عبر حسابة الشخصي، علي موقع التواصل  الإجتماعي "تويتر"، أن مسؤلية توفير فرص العمل تقع علينا جميعا حكومة وشعبا  وخاصة نحن رجال الاعمال فلنفتح مشاريعنا في القري المعدمة حفظا علي ارواح  وكرامة ابنائنا.*

*نقلا عن  بوابة الفجر الاليكترونية  *​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 فبراير 2015)

*



كونهم  شهداء أنهم لم يُقتَلوا بمجرد اختطافهم، وإنما كان لدى الذين اختطفوهم  متسع من الوقت ليساوموهم على إيمانهم، وبالتالي كانت هناك فرصة سانحة  لهؤلاء الشباب للتخلّي عن إيمانهم ومبائهم، مقابل استبقائهم أحياء.

ومن المُلفِت ومما يبعث على الفخر والانحناء أمامهم، أن واحدًا منهم لم  يجبُن وينكر إيمانه، وذلك أمام أبشع أنواع اللعب بالأعصاب، ثم التهديد  بالقتل البربري البشع. لقد سجل لنا شريط الفيديو كيف ظهروا رجالاً  ومتماسكين إلى اللحظة الأخيرة، حيث ارتفعت أصواتهم بالتضرع إلى الله عند  الشروع في قتلهم "يا ربي يسوع". إننا نشرف بهم، وهكذا كان جميع الشهداء في  كل واقعة استشهاد، والفرق فقط أنه توافر لنا هذه المرة فيديو يصور  استشهادهم.

وبقدر ما كان المشهد مؤلمًا، وبقدر ما أصاب الذين شاهدوه بالصدمة، إلا أنه  يُعَد أغلى وثيقة تؤيد بالصوت والصورة استشهادهم وتمسكهم بإيمانهم إلى  النفس الأخير، إننا نستقي سير الشهداء من المخطوطات والكتب، وروايات شهود  العيان -في الآونة الأخيرة- عن الشهداء، وبعض الصور والأيقونات كنوع من  التوثيق، ولكن هذا الفيلم هو توثيق حيّ لشباب احتفظ بإيمانه الغالي حتى آخر  لحظة، ومناداتهم يسوع المسيح قبل أن يلفظوا أنفاسهم الأخيرة.

خالص تعازينا لأسرهم التي انزعجت عند سماع خبر اختطافهم، ثم تأرجحوا بين  الأمل واليأس بخصوص مصيرهم، ثم رُوِّعوا اليوم أخيرًا بخبر استشهادهم. ولكن  وبقدر صدمتهم وحزنهم الجسيم وشعورهم بالعجز والاستياء الشديدين، إلّا أنهم  عما قليل سيدركون أنه مهما علا أولادهم وارتفعوا وكسبوا وتزوجوا وأنجبوا  واشتهروا، فإن كل ذلك لا يساوي ما تحقق لهم باستشهادهم، من مجد وخلود وذكرى  طيبة وسيرة مشرفة، فهم نموذج نادر في الثبات على الإيمان إلى النفس  الأخير. نعزّي فيهم مصر، وجميع المصريين مسلمين ومسيحيين، وشكرًا للرئيس  الإنسان الذي أعلن اليوم الحداد سبعة أيام على شهداء مصر.

إن استشهاد هؤلاء سوف يأتي بنفوس كثيرة للمسيح، فإن دماء الشهداء بذار  الايمان، وكل شهيد يسقط ينعش الكنيسة، ويقوّي إيمان الباقين ولا سيما  الضعفاء، وسيظل مشهد هؤلاء الشهداء مصدر تعزية وتشجيع للجميع.

نصلي من أجل الذين قتلوهم حتى يفتح الله عيونهم، ويقلعوا عن شرورهم، ويضع  الرحمة في قلوبهم. ونصلي من أجل ليبيا الشقيقة، ومن أجل إخوتنا المصريين  الموجودين حتى يعودوا سالمين.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 فبراير 2015)

*عاجل .. أنباء عن اختطاف داعش 35 عاملا مصريا 

نقلا عن الدستور 



 ذكرت صحيفة "ليبيا هيرالد" الليبية الصادرة باللغة الإنجليزية ، أن تنظيم  "داعش"  رد بقوة على ضربات القوات المسلحة التى شنتها فجر الأمس على مواقع  له  بمدينة درنة الليبية، وقام باختطاف 35 عاملا مصريا يعملون في مجال  الزراعة.
 ونوهت الصحيفة إلى أن جماعة أنصار الشريعة وبعض العناصر التابعة لداعش   متورطين في عملية الخطف، في حين أنه لم تصدر حتى الآن أي تصريحات من جهات   رسمية مصرية تنفي أو تؤكد هذا الخبر .* ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 فبراير 2015)

*عاجل.. "تويتر" يغلق حساب قائد عملية ذبح المصريين بليبيا





نقلا عن الفجر
   قامت إدارة موقع "تويتر" منذ قليل،   بغلق الحساب الخاص بابو سليمان الجهبذي، زعيم تنظيم داعش في ليبيا، والذي   قاد عملية ذبح المصريين في ليبيا.
يأتي ذلك في إطار سياسة الموقع في غلق الحسابات الخاصة بأعضاء تنظيم داعش، بعد نشرهم معلومات وأخبار كاذبة.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 فبراير 2015)

*بالصور.. الطيارين المصريين المشاركين في الضربة الجوية ضد "داعش"





نقلا عن الفجر
   تداول عدد من رواد مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي، صورة يقال أنها للطيارين المصريين الذين قاموا بالضربة الجوية  ضد معاقل داعش في ليبيا.
يذكر أن القوات الجوية المصرية وجهت ضربة جوية لمعاقل داعش رداً على ذبح التنظيم لـ 21 مصري قبطي .











*


----------

